# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Suối Nước Khoáng Nóng Thiên Nhiên Tiên Lãng - 1 Trong 7 Suối Nước Nóng Nổi Tiếng Miền

## tienlangresort

*Suối Nước Khoáng Nóng Thiên Nhiên Tiên Lãng*


*Khu du lịch sinh thái suối nước khoáng nóng Tiên Lãng* đã từ lâu không còn xa lạ với người dân Hải Phòng. Trong  những năm gần đây, cái tên ấy dần  được nhiều người ở các tỉnh thành phố trong cả nước và nước ngoài biết đến. Điều đó cũng dễ hiểu bởi nơi đây được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho nguồn nước suối khoáng nóng vô tận, với nhiều lợi ích nâng cao sức khỏe con người.
Nằm giữa vùng đồng bằng duyên hải Bắc Bộ, khu du lịch *Suối Nước Khoáng Nóng Thiên Nhiên Tiên Lãngchỉ cách thành phố Hải Phòng 18 km về phía Nam. Người dân đất Cảng chỉ cần nửa giờ đồng hồ xe chạy đã có mặt ở khu du lịch.**



**Từ thủ đô Hà Nội du khách theo tuyến đường 5 và quốc lộ 10 với gần 110 km là tới. Nếu qua đường Tứ Kỳ – Hải Dương chỉ có 97 km.*
*Đặc biệt điểm du lịch này nằm trong tuyến du khảo đồng quê đặc trưng của thành phố Cảng với những điểm đến hấp dẫn ở các huyện ngoại thành phía Nam Hải Phòng. Du khách đến dâng hương tưởng niệm đền thờ Trạng Trình Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, xã Lý Học, huyện Vĩnh Bảo, khi trở về đều ghé qua và dừng chân tại đây để thư giãn và thưởng thức.
*



*
Nước khoáng nóng thiên nhiên Tiên Lãng - nguồn nước khoáng thiên nhiên độc nhất vô nhị ở vùng đồng bằng Bắc Bộ, nhờ đó cùng với sự chuyên nghiệp và nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ thường xuyên trong những năm gần đây, lượng du khách đến Suối Nước Khoáng Nóng Thiên Nhiên Tiên Lãng đã tăng cao, du khách không chỉ đến từ trong nước mà còn khá đông du khách nước ngoài tới đây.*** 
*Từ xa xưa, nước khoáng nóng được coi là báu vật mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho con người. Đã có không ít truyền thuyết kể về việc sử dụng nước khoáng để chữa bệnh, và nước khoáng luôn có mặt trong đời sống cao sang của các bậc công hầu, vua chúa. Thời nay, nơi nào có nguồn nước khoáng nóng, nơi ấy đều trở thành những điểm nghỉ dưỡng – chăm sóc sức khỏe – chữa bệnh và nước khoáng ấy đều được khai thác, đóng chai, phân phối tới các nơi làm nguồn nước uống có tác dụng phục vụ sức khỏe con người.** 
*
*Việt Nam có nhiều nguồn nước khoáng, nhưng chủ yếu nằm ở các miền rừng núi xa xôi, hẻo lánh. Thiên nhiên thật kỳ diệu, ở xã Bạch Đằng, huyện Tiên Lãng, thành phố Hải Phòng, ngay vùng đồng bằng ven biển, đã gần nửa thế kỷ nay, phát hiện ra một nguồn nước khoáng nóng. Đây được đánh giá là 1 trong 5 mỏ nước khoáng đặc biệt có giá trị của Việt Nam .  Trên trang vnepress.net - trang tin tức nổi bật đã khẳng định , Suối Nước Khoáng Nóng Tiên Lãng Hải Phòng là 1 trong 7 suối nước khoáng nóng nổi tiếng nhất miền Bắc.* 
*http://dulich.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/viet-nam/ninh-binh/7-suoi-nuoc-nong-noi-tieng-mien-bac-2876687.html** Phó chủ tịch Quốc hội Xuân Thủy, về đây đã cảm hứng viết tặng một bài thơ:**Qua thăm Tiên Lãng – Hải Phòng*
*Ngờ đâu mạch đất có dòng nước sôi



Quý thay, đất – nước – con người



Tắm xong khoan khoái tưởng đời như Tiên !


**
**Chào đón quý khách đến với Suối Khoáng Nóng Tiên Lãng Hải Phòng 
Vũ Thanh NgaPhòng Kinh Doanh
Khu Du Lịch Suối Khoáng Nóng Tiên Lãng - Hải Phòng

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hotline      : 01689.420.822
Skype       : nga-tienlangspa


*
*
*

----------


## dung89

Cũng muốn tắm bùn một lần xem da có đẹp không he

----------

